# Identity ?



## geech34-2nd (May 26, 2013)

I'm still trying to identify this old crutch, any help is appreciated. Notice the lugs on the front.


----------



## jpromo (May 26, 2013)

I picked up this identical moto frame a year or two ago and have only seen one other on Nostalgia.net the same as it. The lugs up at the head tube are the one identifying factor that I've only seen on these couple frames. Mine is badged Spartan by Chicago Cycle Supply so I believe what we've got are Schwinns. The Nostalgic one was claimed as a 1922 so I'm guessing early-mid 20s for our bikes. I would be interested to hear any further thoughts as I'm not sure myself.


----------



## geech34-2nd (May 26, 2013)

*Thank you*

I wondered if it might be Schwinn. A few Schwinn guys have seen it & they get pretty quiet when I ask them what it is. Funny they all ask about buying it. Your bike looks identical. First one I've seen. THANK YOU---Thad


----------



## fat tire trader (May 26, 2013)

I think that the frame may be a Colson.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 26, 2013)

jpromo said:


> I picked up this identical moto frame a year or two ago and have only seen one other on Nostalgia.net the same as it. The lugs up at the head tube are the one identifying factor that I've only seen on these couple frames. Mine is badged Spartan by Chicago Cycle Supply so I believe what we've got are Schwinns. The Nostalgic one was claimed as a 1922 so I'm guessing early-mid 20s for our bikes. I would be interested to hear any further thoughts as I'm not sure myself.



I am going to put that Spartan badge on my want list.


----------



## geech34-2nd (May 26, 2013)

*Dayton?*

Just found this picture of an old Dayton with the same lugs on the frame. The fork truss bracket & the rear section of the frame under the seat is not the same though


----------



## rustyspoke66 (May 26, 2013)

I'm going with early 20's Schwinn. Pull the crank and see if it is a Schwinn built crank, it may even have a date on it.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 26, 2013)

It looks Schwinn-ish to me. Are the bottom of the trusses fused to the fork?


----------



## jpromo (May 26, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> It looks Schwinn-ish to me. Are the bottom of the trusses fused to the fork?




The bottom of my trusses are attached at the forks. Closed ends on the fork too. My crank arms have been replaced so no dice on a date over here.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 27, 2013)

I checked a Colson Silver Ring Motobike that I have. The front lugs are identical. It think that it is a Colson with a Schwinn fork.


----------



## fat tire trader (May 27, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> I checked a Colson Silver Ring Motobike that I have. The front lugs are identical. It think that it is a Colson with a Schwinn fork.



My second thought is that it is odd that we have two bikes in this thread with those lugs and Schwinn forks. Maybe Colson, Dayton and Schwinn used those lugs in certain years.


----------



## jpromo (May 27, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> I checked a Colson Silver Ring Motobike that I have. The front lugs are identical. It think that it is a Colson with a Schwinn fork.




How about if you add in the other factor of the mushroomed weld on the middle bar? Both bikes on the thread have that as well; does yours?


----------



## fat tire trader (May 27, 2013)

I'll check.


----------



## chitown (May 27, 2013)

fat tire trader said:


> My second thought is that it is odd that we have two bikes in this thread with those lugs and Schwinn forks. Maybe Colson, Dayton and Schwinn used those lugs in certain years.




I don't think Schwinn used lugged frames. Chicago Cycle Supply could have bought a bunch of Dayton or Colson frames when Davis liquidated in the early 20's. I'm not sure when Colson was building that style frame. Those look like Schwinn forks though. 

Because Chicago Cycle Supply was a jobber company, they didn't advertise who they bought from. In fact, they may have been trying to hide the builder by mixing parts. This was probably a bi-product of the Depression... Either way, it's an odd couple of bikes. Mid 20's to early 30's would be my guess.


----------



## sqrly (May 27, 2013)

Both of those sprockets are schwinn.


----------



## jpromo (May 27, 2013)

chitown said:


> I don't think Schwinn used lugged frames. Chicago Cycle Supply could have bought a bunch of Dayton or Colson frames when Davis liquidated in the early 20's. I'm not sure when Colson was building that style frame. Those look like Schwinn forks though.
> 
> Because Chicago Cycle Supply was a jobber company, they didn't advertise who they bought from. In fact, they may have been trying to hide the builder by mixing parts. This was probably a bi-product of the Depression... Either way, it's an odd couple of bikes. Mid 20's to early 30's would be my guess.




Sounds like AMC cars... All Makes Combined :o

Here's my frame of reference. It's the only other one I've seen that was identical to mine, and now, ours.
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle808


----------



## fat tire trader (May 27, 2013)

sqrly said:


> Both of those sprockets are schwinn.



Colson made very similar, if not identical sprockets. The Colson Silver Ring that I mentioned above has one.....


----------



## sqrly (May 27, 2013)

Colson sweetheart has teardrops towards the center where Schwinn has triangles.

First is Colson, the next two are Schwinn.











I am thinking those two bikes are built by Schwinn but not to Schwinn spec.  Money talks and most manufactures will build however the customer wants.  Also that head badge appears to have similar screw spacing as my "plane, train and car" Schwinn badge.  I cant say for sure the frame is any company but I am sure the sprockets are Schwinn.


----------



## JOEL (May 28, 2013)

Hate to throw another theory into the mix, but Chicago Cycle Supply sold a lot of Shelbys too. The rear stays look Shelby to me, and I have seen some early 30s frames with odd lugs. Not that unusual to find a bike from Mead or CCC with mixed parts.


----------



## geech34-2nd (May 29, 2013)

*Detail Pictures*

Good suggestions from you guys, thank you. I finally got around to removing the crank & took some detail pictures of some other features. Also looked at the fork, it is not attached to the truss rods & the attachment to the axle has holes---not slots.


----------



## sqrly (May 31, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Sounds like AMC cars... All Makes Combined :o
> 
> Here's my frame of reference. It's the only other one I've seen that was identical to mine, and now, ours.
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle808




Yep, looks to be Schwinn made.


----------

